# Video of little Hope - rescue with fractured skull



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Just posting a video update of Hope. This is the same baby who was shot in the head with a pellet gun and had a fractured skull as a result. Edie posted about her here. 

Click on the image to play the video.


American Maltese Rescue has been cleared to pick up this little girl and they need donations! Click on this button to donate money to AMAR and help this little girl.

**Find the Paypal button on the AMAR page to donate**
http://americanmalteserescue.org


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you for posting this Aastha. Edie was having trouble getting the video up of this sweet girl. She needs lots of help right now, so any donations to AMAR will be greatly appreciated I am sure!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks like the donate button doesn't work anymore. I think the link must be a timed one that expires in a bit. Please go the AMAR website and look for the same button to send your donation.

American Maltese Association Rescue


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the help posting little Hope's video. Will keep you all informed on her progress. She was moved to another 24hr ER care today that has a neurologist that will examine her. Keep her in your thoughts and prayers, she sure deserves to survive and have a few happy years with lots of love. Hugs, Edie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I can't get the video to play on my i-Pad. 

However, I already made a donation after Edie posted Hope's story. I'll send more if needed ... which I am sure Hope will need. Bless her precious heart.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

That poor, sweet little girl. :smcry::smcry: How could anyone shoot at her? Will be donating in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tried to donate from the link above.....it doesn't work. I will go on AMAR site and donate there. I am praying for this poor baby and can't imagine this. Please keep us posted on her. Thanks so much for trying to save her and give her the life she so much deserves.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Tried to donate from the link above.....it doesn't work. I will go on AMAR site and donate there. I am praying for this poor baby and can't imagine this. Please keep us posted on her. Thanks so much for trying to save her and give her the life she so much deserves.


Barbie - the first link didn't work but Aastha posted another link that does in her post #3.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Donated!!!*


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Barbie - the first link didn't work but Aastha posted another link that does in her post #3.


Okay, thanks. I went on AMAR and didn't see where to donate. Thanks Sue.:thumbsup:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Okay, thanks. I went on AMAR and didn't see where to donate. Thanks Sue.:thumbsup:


Sorry about that :/ 

On the AMAR site if you scroll down you'll see the same Paypal button. You can click on the button there and that should work. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Sorry about that :/
> 
> On the AMAR site if you scroll down you'll see the same Paypal button. You can click on the button there and that should work.
> 
> ...


Okay, going to do that right now. Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Okay, thanks. I went on AMAR and didn't see where to donate. Thanks Sue.:thumbsup:


Bottom of the page on the right...paypal button


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I just donated and fixed the link on the original post. This just kills me. It's beyond my comprehension that there is such evil walking on this earth.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

StevieB said:


> I just donated and fixed the link on the original post. This just kills me. It's beyond my comprehension that there is such evil walking on this earth.


Thanks, Celeta. Much appreciated. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

I got the link to work to donate.. bless her heart- how could someone do this? Totally breaks my heart.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Update on little Hope. She was examined by the neurologist yesterday and he feels she is stable for now. The skull fractures are recent and he feels it was not a car but most likely human inflicted, whether an accident or intended. 
The main thing she needs is nutrition, in all the vets opinions. She also has to stay on antibiotics for 3 wks due to the hole in her head. She is standing and moving around. So bless her heart, she may be able to heal from all this. Thanks for the support for this girl and I will continue to let you know about her progress.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Edie, so happy to hear. Little progress is good and the fact that she wants to stand is great. I did make a donation yesterday and continue to pray for Hope. Please keep us posted on her. Thanks for all you do!! Hugs!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I wonder what will happen to the person that did this. Nothing, probably. I so hope that there is a special place in **** for people who do things like this to precious little babies that cannot defend themselves. I know it's not for me to say but if someone in my family did something like this, they would no longer be family to me. Prayers for Baby Hope


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I'm here to help as needed, Edie. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Update on Hope today. She is still at the 24 hr vet and will be there until Monday. She is now eating and drinking on her own. Yippee. They take her out on the grass to potty, but she still tilts over, but manages to do it despite being off balance. Brain damage takes time to heal and we have high hopes for her, since she has come this far already. Continue to send those thoughts and prayer for her. 
Hugs, Edie


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Edie, that is great news. Thank you for the update and please continue to do so when you can. I think about her a lot and pray for her to make a full recovery. Hugs to you and Hope!!


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

Poor baby. Thoughts are with her. Donated


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

That's such encouraging news! Go, Hope! Will continue to keep her in my prayers.


----------

